# Batchdatei Programm öffnen



## Mic_Bac (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Board,

Ich habe artig erst die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber nicht das passende gefunden.

Bitte lest erst den ganzen Beitrag bevor Ihr ihn schließt und sagt: "Hatten wir alles schon."

Betriebssystem ist Win200Pro

Ich versuche ein Batchdatei zu schreiben, welche eine reihe von Programmen öffnet und anschließend schließt.
Das sieht bis jetzt so aus:

@echo off
cls

echo Programme werden geöffnet

rem Programm das geöffnet werden soll als Beispiel Word
"c:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Winword.exe"

rem Ping als Pause damit das Programm nicht sofort geschlossen wird
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 7000 >NUL

rem kill.exe liegt im System32 Ordner
kill WinWord.exe

Echo fertig


Nun mein Problem:
Das Programm Word (nur als Beispiel) wird geöffnet und die Batchdatei bleibt stehen.
Erst wenn ich Word von Hand schließe läuft die Batchdatei weiter. 

Das passiert mit bei allen Programmen oder Textdatei die ich über die Batchdatei öffne.

Hat jemand einen Tipp 

Mfg

Michael


----------



## MCIglo (26. Januar 2005)

```
@echo off
cls

echo Programme werden geöffnet

rem Programm das geöffnet werden soll als Beispiel Word
start "c:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Winword.exe"

rem Ping als Pause damit das Programm nicht sofort geschlossen wird
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 7000 >NUL

rem kill.exe liegt im System32 Ordner
kill WinWord.exe

Echo fertig
```


----------



## Mic_Bac (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo MCIglo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Batchdatei läuft jetzt weiter, aber die Programme oder Textdateien bleiben auf und werden nicht geschlossen.

Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Idee 


Mfg

Michael


----------



## MCIglo (26. Januar 2005)

Dann liegts denke ich an der kill.exe
Probiers einfach mal manuell.


----------



## Mic_Bac (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo

ja lag an der Kill.exe hab mir die nochmal geholt und nun gehts.

Danke nochmal.

mfg

Michael


----------

